# Smoked Turkey Wild Rice Black Bean Soup



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Smoked Turkey Wild Rice Black Bean Soup

Ingredients

 1 Greenberg smoked turkey leg and thigh (or other smoked turkey)
 1 15 oz can diced tomatoes
2 qt chicken stock ( I used 1 qt homemade and 1 qt Kirkland)
½  c. each chopped onion, carrot, celery ( I prechop and freeze a big bag)
 1 lg bayleaf
Several sprigs fresh thyme or 1/2 t. dried
Fresh ground pepper to taste
 1 c. precooked wild rice
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained

Directions

Put everything except wild rice and beans into large saucepot.  Bring to boil.  Turn down heat and simmer 2 hours.  

Take out turkey, cool, and strip meat. Chop and add back to pot along with wild rice and beans.  Heat and serve.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

YUM!!! But then anything with wild rice is GOOD!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, CWS!  DH is now a confirmed fan of wild rice.  

Your previous link, that's the Native American wild harvested, right?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yummy, yummy, sounds good for my tummy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, PF!  I usually only eat white meat, it's a great way to hide the dark meat from myself.  And I don't tell me.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2011)

That sounds great CWS!  I don't have smoked turkey, but I have tons of leftover turkey to use up.  I've also got about a cup of Lundgren's wild rice and brown rices.  I also have a can of black beans I didn't know what to do with.  Everything but thyme, probably some Italian seasoning or poultry seasoning both of which I think have some thyme in them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> That sounds great CWS!  I don't have smoked turkey, but I have tons of leftover turkey to use up.  I've also got about a cup of Lundgren's wild rice and brown rices.  I also have a can of black beans I didn't know what to do with.  Everything but thyme, probably some Italian seasoning or poultry seasoning both of which I think have some thyme in them.



In that case, I wouldn't boil, just simmer.  Keep tasting.

The smoked turkey put this over the top!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, CWS!  DH is now a confirmed fan of wild rice.
> 
> Your previous link, that's the Native American wild harvested, right?


 Yup--but why did it take him so LONG? Oh, the decade that the wild rice aged at the back of the cupboard...like wine?


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

If you don't have thyme, basil works.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

_It was Dawglover who came up with this recipe--not me. And Lindgren's blend is cultivated--it doesn't have the smokey flavor that hand-parched natural wild rice has.I am just the person who grew up eating wild rice instead of potatoes!
_


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> It was Dawglover who came up with this recipe--not me. And Lindgren's blend is cultivated--it doesn't have the smokey flavor that hand-parched natural wild rice has.I am just the person who grew up eating wild rice instead of potatoes!



Shoot.  I guess we will have to call Miss Betty at the fabric store over the border to get wild rice after all.  Too funny that they have a website, but you can't order!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

Try the link I sent you or let me know how much you want and I can send it to you when I'm in MN in February.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Try the link I sent you or let me know how much you want and I can send it to you when I'm in MN in February.



Thanks CWS!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm warming the crockpot garlic chicken.  

I love being able to have the crockpot by my hangout spot.  Nice and cozy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 11, 2011)

My take on this was to use 1/2 turkey stock, 1/2 chicken stock, dash of liquid smoke, 3 c chopped chicken (leftover from the buttermilk chicken), 2 slices of crumbled bacon (leftover), 2-3 T sour cream (emptying the fridge), 3 carrots, 1 small red onion (sauteed), broccoli (about 3/4 cup), 1/2 c edamene, about 2 c black beans, and 1 c red lentils, 1 c wild rice (raw--should've used more). It is a semi-cream soup. Oh, and I put in a splash of sherry. The chicken stock was a curry-based stock. Oh, and about 1/2 c grated Jarlsburg. Cleaning out the fridge and freezer! Thanks Dawglover for the inspiration of what to do with these odds and ends!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2011)

That sounds really good, CWS!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 11, 2011)

It is. If the DH doesn't show up soon, there might not be much left! I didn't any spices because of the curry in the chicken stock...but garnished with a dollop of sour cream and some bacon crumbs....it is really good...hmmm...I think I can handle another mug of it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2011)

I had to have another mug of mine too!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2012)

I tried to attach a pic to my earlier post--didn't work. Here's what it looked like today--it is going in the freezer--a friend is coming on Friday and I thought this would be nice for lunch. I put dried morel mushrooms in it this time, some fresh lemon juice, lemon zest, fresh parsley, and a dollop of sour cream on top.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks great, i love using black beans. I recently made feijoada and it's so basic and so tasty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks great CWS!!


----------

